
Stephen Hawking to Unveil Today New Space Exploration Project Called “Starshot” - llomlup
http://www.space.com/32537-stephen-hawking-starshot-space-exploration.html
======
llomlup
Here's the live event starting in an hour:
[http://livestream.com/breakthroughprize/starshot](http://livestream.com/breakthroughprize/starshot)

